# Solved: Rooting Help



## aman81300 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi i have an HTC wildfire with android 2.2.1 & Hboot version 1.02.0000

I want to root my phone to install custome firmware & to overclock its processor 
Can anyone help me 

I have tried it but Unrevoked says firmware is too reccent

& revolutionary doesnt support hbott version higher than 1.01.0001

Please Help


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like you're gonna have to downgrade your phone. I found a set of pretty detailed instructions at the link below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1145035


----------



## aman81300 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanx buddy my work done thanx a lot..


----------

